
Nvidia  Announces Jetson TX2: Parker Comes to Nvidia ’s Embedded System Kit - happy-go-lucky
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11185/nvidia-announces-jetson-tx2-parker
======
ipunchghosts
I will also add that we use the TX1 in our unmanned vehicles all the time and
it works great.

EDIT 1, I mean real UAVs like the kinds that fly over 3km high, not grad
student projects (no offence, i was once one of them too). We use connect tech
for a ruggedized carrier board.

~~~
danielvf
This sounds super cool. I want to know more, do you guys have a web site?

~~~
ipunchghosts
We do not.

~~~
coolspot
[http://www.af.mil](http://www.af.mil)

------
lvoudour
>With the dev kit leading the charge for Jetson TX2, NVIDIA will be selling it
for $599 retail/$299 education, the same price the Jetson TX1 dev kit launched
at back in 2015.

2 years later and the TX 1 dev kit still costs ~500$. Now that pre-orders for
the TX 2 are open, shouldn't the price go down significantly? I'd really like
to try it but the price is too steep IMO

~~~
intrasight
They are targeting people building autonomous cars and UAVs. Not targeting
hobbyists. For someone doing this for real work, this is inexpensive. I am
actually surprised it is only $600.

However I'll also say that I'd like one and would be more likely to buy if it
was $200. I have a Jetson TK1, but I got that for free when they first came
out.

~~~
kogepathic
> I have a Jetson TK1, but I got that for free when they first came out.

How did you manage that? Were you attending a conference where they were
handing them out or something?

Although I have to say my appetite for niche ARM boards has diminished
significantly since I bought the PandaBoard ES and found the support from TI
to be very poor. Had to send my first board back for repair under RMA because
apparently the HDMI connection cannot be hot plugged (or you damage the board)
even though hotplug is part of the friggin HDMI spec.

~~~
paulmd
The TK1 boards (at least) have their own set of problems too. I was at a
conference where one of the vendors was showing off a little stack of TK1s he
was using as a cluster... but apparently it needed to warm up before the GPU
would work properly.

------
nojvek
Does the TX2 boards have gpio connectors? I've been meaning to upgrade my
rasberry pi robot into a more serious unmanned vehicle.

~~~
nkassis
Yes according to the spec here:

[http://www.nvidia.com/object/embedded-systems-dev-kits-
modul...](http://www.nvidia.com/object/embedded-systems-dev-kits-modules.html)

------
fla
I've recently tested Unreal Engine demos on the TX1 and must admit the result
are really impressive for such a small device.

------
ipunchghosts
Based on my comparisons of Maxwell core to Pascal core efficiency, this should
results in roughly a 1.4x speed up of FP32.

~~~
pilooch
An NVIDIA representative a week ago told me 2x but that might be a bit high,
I'd take it as a cap, and maybe it is the case using tensorRT.

~~~
ipunchghosts
Our NVIDIA rep told us early January that 1.5x was a reasonable boost for us
to expect.

------
fxj
Isn't the TX1 almost identical to the nvidia shield tv? So why is it so
expensive then? ($599 vs $199)

~~~
intrasight
It's a low-volume (relative to Shield) developer platform

------
Symmetry
Has anybody seen any data on how the Denver-2 application cores perform?

~~~
wmf
No, because approximately nobody could get them until now.

------
vivekchandsrc
Like the memory bump, not clear how many CUDA cores are there..

~~~
mtgx
256, same as before. But they are Pascal, which, at 14nm, is 2x more efficient
than 28nm Maxwell.

~~~
Symmetry
It used to be the case that efficiency scaled reliably with feature size like
that. Dennard scaling has broken down since the mid 2000s, however.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennard_scaling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennard_scaling)

------
ipunchghosts
Wouldn't it be nice if keras 2.0 came out this week too?

